# Rabbit Hutches the Choice!



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi All,

As some of you may know I am going away for 2 weeks in about a week and a half yay!

I had been frantically looking for a rabbit boarding place. The good news is I have a big chance my neighbours with now come over twice every day to give food, fresh water, and clean out litter trays etc. Even if they are not upto it Vamp who some of you know has so kindly offered to look after them for me.

So here is the deal... we decided that hopefully the neighbours will be upto the challenge which would mean obviously we save on the boarding fees... lol dont get me wrong its not about saving money here this is why....

we thought if they do look after them we save money soooooo we will invest that money before we go and add an extra £50 ontop and get our darlings a new bigger hutch and run which we have been meaning to do for a while.

We are currently deciding between the following 2.

Sykes Rabbit Hutch & Run Combo - Happy Hutch Company

This one with the 6ft hutch and 6ft run.

Pros its big lovely etc cons.... not sure how easy it will be to clean the run out as in properly sweep it out... my currrent run attaches to my hutch its also 6ft but the hutch is not ontop of it so I can pick it up and move it.

Flat Roof Hutch with Run Under - Happy Hutch Company

Then there is this which we would get in the biggest size 6ft by4ft

Pros easier to clean out...cons run is not as big....

What do you think I should go for?

Bearing in mind that when im back from holiday they have free range of teh garden every day anyways and if I do have to go out somewhere for a few hours they have a huge 7ft metal run on grass which they can go in!

I need to order asap if my neighbiurs agree so pls any advice!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

To be honest, i like the bottom one best, but that's just my opinion...

There is one similar to that..

Primrose Cottage Guinea Pig and Rabbit Hutch by Pets at Home-Hutches-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop

I also love this..

Willow Palace Guinea Pig and Rabbit Hutch by Pets at Home-Hutches-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I have the top one, its always been used on hard standing and they've always had a seperate run so havent needed to move it around. Cleaning wise yeh its not as easy but mine are litter trained so it didnt bother me, I have to say its not the best quality, ive had mine 2 years and its been sat outside for the last 3 months and ive had to repair small bits. I like the bottom one if they are going out everyday in the run anyway thats nice a secure id probably go for that one.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> To be honest, i like the bottom one best, but that's just my opinion...
> 
> There is one similar to that..
> 
> ...


The only one I dont like Willow palace that actually dry living accommodation is small. I think the option of having a 6ftx4ftx2ft happyhutch is better than the primrose cottage at 5ftx2ftx2ft.... i think thats the correct dimensions anyway! lol


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I like the look of the top one 
Are they litter trained? if they are it wont matter so much about cleaning.

*Heidi*


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Yup they are litter trained but my 2 usually end up dragging some hay and straw down the stairs with them into their run which is why I like to pick it up and give it a good sweep and wash through.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i have a spare pen at mo  they could just come to me 
dex has been moved until i board up in case he bites 1 of the kits


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

if u go for the bottom one can u not attach it to the metal run u already have?


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> if u go for the bottom one can u not attach it to the metal run u already have?


hmmmm Ill have to check that once it arrives not a bad idea... but one thing I can do I think is that in the future say when its much colder and they perhaps dotn wanna run around the wet damp garden in teh winter we could get a run which goes with this hutch and use that with it!


----------

